# Coyote Calling



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

I am looking for somewhere to do some coyote callin, and thought I'd ask y'all for help. I haven't lived here in Ohio for very long, and don't know many people here, and those that I do know aren't landowners! Short of going farmhouse to farmhouse and asking permission, I'm out of ideas! Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

If your from Kansas, you will find the hunting and acquiring permission very different in Ohio. Many landowners have bad taste from "hunters" (I'll use that term loosely) trespassing on thier land over the years, so just a cold call on the doorstep doesn't usually produce a positive result, although with enough effort it might, couple that with the fact you have a high powered rifle probably won't help.

My suggestion for coyote hunting is to find the land owner (farm) that has livestock, a lot of those owners would like 'yotes removed. (and finding the actual owner of the land may be a chore as well) Nicely introduce yourself well before you want to hunt.

The other option is that I find most small communities/areas have a gathering place for breakfast or coffee. If one of those is close to you, be a regular there and you will get to meet some of the farmers and thier friends, and once you have proven yourself with one, believe me, they all know each other.

It may take you a while to get into your first spot, but once you do, they'll tell two friends and so on and so on.

Hope that helps!!


----------

